# Coding for slit lamp without a foreign body removal



## RDUFORT (Dec 11, 2007)

We code for an emergency room and our provider wants to know why he cannot bill for the slit lamp when he does not remove a foreign body.  He still did the same procedure.  Can the slit lamp-cpt code 65222 with modifier 52 for reduced services as no foreign body was found and removed??? Seeking clarification.


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jan 4, 2008)

*response to CODING FOR SLIT LAMP W/O A FB REMOVAL*

I wouldn't imagine you could use 65222-52 seeing the code is for FB removal....
not slit lamp w/FB removal


----------

